# Easy loop hike/overnighter



## taualum23 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey all, 
New to these forums, I apologize in advance if this should be asked elsewhere.  I am looking for a nice loop hike to do with my long time hiking buddy, and both of our girlfriends.  Both of the ladies are comfortable outdoors, are in good shape, but are unsure of their ability to keep up with the boys (we have done our best to point out that they are in better shape than us and will likely be waiting for us more often than the other way around).  
In order to dispell any fears, and to make sure their first hike is loads of fun (and likely to lead to a second, third, etc), we are looking for a loop hike somewhere in New England, around 14-16 or so miles, without any tough terrain, but maybe enough views to keep it interesting.  Any thoughts/ideas?  
Thanks,

JK


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2005)

First, welcome to the board!

Are you planning this hike for summertime, when the snow is gone?  If so and you are thinking of doing an overnight with tents, I'd suggest going up the Crawford Path, and taking the Mizpah Cut-off up to the AMC Mizpah hut.  There are several tent platforms (Nauman Tentsite) not far from the hut (minimal overnight charge per person).  Get there before 2 PM and you shouldn't have any trouble securing a site, since it's first come, first served.  It's less than 3 miles from the road to the tent site, then you can drop the heavy gear there and do a couple of different day hikes from there.  You might climb to the summit of Mt. Pierce (2 miles round trip from the tent site).  The Mizpah hut in the area is an AMC full service facility that charges pretty high prices and is booked well in advance, and it doesn't sound like your plans are to use something like that, but for the folks who use the tent site adjacent to the hut, it can be a good place to relax for a couple hours at the end of the hike...and that part is free!

On your 2nd day, hike over to Mt. Jackson (1.7 miles).  You have a couple options at that point:

1. You can hike down to your starting point (3 more miles and 4.7 for the day), or 

2. If you have pre-spotted a car, you could continue from Jackson over to Mt. Webster and across the spectacular Webster cliffs, coming out at the Willey Site (4.7 from the summit of Jackson and 6.4 miles for the day).  This would be a magnificent trip for someone just getting into overnight trips, and you get some spectacular views if the weather cooperates!  Plus the first day is minimal distance to the camping spot, so you aren't carrying all the heavy gear for 10 miles!  And you can depend on getting your water from the AMC hut, so you won't have to deal with the logistics of filtering your water for the whole group. The hardest part of the hike will be coming down the steep-ish trail from Webster Cliffs if you go that route, but it's well worth the experience.

Pick up a copy of the White Mountain guide, it's packed full of trail descriptions, distances, campsite locations, etc. and comes complete with all the maps you'll need too.  Eastern Mountain Sports has it and you can find it at other backpacking and hiking supply places in New England as well.

Have fun and tell us how it went!

Max


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 7, 2005)

Spring, summer?  Can you give a general idea of where you are SE Mass, CT, Berkshires, etc.  & type of overnight accommodation you are looking for, tent, hut, cabin/lean-to?  

Many choices in Whites & Adirondacks + a couple in Berkshires.


----------



## taualum23 (Mar 7, 2005)

Right, sorry about the sever lack of info, guys.   Yup, we'll have two two man tents, and are looking for a trip for the late spring.  The partner and I are out all year, usually just hiking whatever we feel like.   Max, that trip sounds terrific to introducle our s/o's to overnight backpacking.  Ideally, I would love to find a waterfall to hike to (my g/f likes waterfalls...but then again, who doesn't)  Thanks for the suggestioon, I'll look at the topos for the area when I get home.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 7, 2005)

Waterfalls & Cascades maybe?

Falling Waters provides ample walking along water & cascades with an overnight at Liberty Springs.  I'd consider two cars & then next day head down Osseo.  With one car you could head down Liberty Springs.

Look into a loop over Osceola's starting at Livermore & walking up Tripoli Road first then stayng near Greeley Ponds.  

Ethan Pond area along with Willey Range provides some loop possibilities, I've done it as a long day hike, some shorter options exist or do as a two night hike as going up & over Willey Range & then back to Ethan Pond sites via the AZ trail is a pretty ambitious first day with backpacking gear.

Evans Notch area provides some options too & usually less crowded.  Bugs should be out in full force, late black fly + mosquitos.  

A WMG & the maps attached offer you the ability to plan your own trip utilizing some of our suggestions or skipping them completly.  South Taconic area of MA also has waterfalls & views around Mt. Race & CT/NY border.


----------



## pedxing (Mar 7, 2005)

In my limitted experience late Spring means a very good chance of iced trails somehwere around 3800 feet, especially on the North sides of mountains in the Whites.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 7, 2005)

Also - late spring is a fantastic time for waterfalls, and as such a miserable (and dangerous) time for water crossings. Heed the words "difficult at high water" when planning your trip. Also keep in mind many of the mountain roads may not be open yet. Mohamed's web site is an excellent resource for that.

Here's one idea: spot a car on Rte 302 at the Highland Center. Head down to the end of the Ethan Pond Trail and head up to Ethan Pond. Grab a tent platform and enjoy the area; it's gorgeous. Get an early start the next day and continue on the flat Ethan Pond Trail. Visit Thoreau Falls, then keep going as the trail opens up along the face of Whitewall into Zealand Notch. Continue to the A-Z trail (maybe make a quick hut stop for water and toilet), head up, swing out the Mt. Tom spur for wicked nice views, and then down the A-Z trail to the Avalon Trail into Crawford Notch and the car. A fine 12.5 mile weekend.


----------



## taualum23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow!   You guys are great!  These are some terrific suggestions.  I'm so glad to have a girlfriend who wants to get into hiking and backpacking with me.  I'm sure once she's out once with us we'll be able to step it up a notch and go all out.  MichaelJ- Is that Ethan Pond Trail to A-Z trail to crawford notch a loop?  If not, we should be able to get two cars up there.   Without a map handy, I can't tell.   It sounds terrific.  I'm going to do some checking.  
Thanks again, everybody!


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 10, 2005)

I second getting a White Mountain Guidebook.  It's essential for hiking in the Whites and the best source for information about trails.  There are also recomended hikes for each section of the Whites, sorted by degree of difficulty at the end of each chapter.   I plan on doing the Crawford loop in early June.   It's a wonderful hike and the terrain is not that bad.   Don't miss Thoreau Falls,  it's a gem when the water is high!


----------



## taualum23 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Thanks again*

My White Mountain Guide just showed up in the mail.  I am in the process of starting the planning for the hike.  I can barely wait for spring!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 15, 2005)

Ethan Pond to AZ to Avalon isn't a loop - the starting and ending points are several miles apart along Rte 302. Now that you've got your WMG the maps in back should reveal all to you.


----------



## taualum23 (Mar 15, 2005)

Funny that you should mention it, that was the first trip I checked out in the WMG, and saw that exact thing.  
I hope this year is all that it promises.  I have really worked towards getting lightweight, I have two good hiking partners, and a girlfriend that is willing to go out there with me.  Now all I need is SPRING!!
Anybody else getting antsy?
Winter can be fun, but enough, already!


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 15, 2005)

taualum23 said:
			
		

> Anybody else getting antsy?
> Winter can be fun, but enough, already!


Calm down now, I still need to try out my new crampons 


But I know what you mean. Warm weather hiking is more low maintenance and simpler, and also lighter. Can't wait to do another yearly week foray in the woods!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 15, 2005)

taualum23 said:
			
		

> I have really worked towards getting lightweight



Haven't we all...

Oh, you mean gear?
:beer:


----------



## taualum23 (Mar 16, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> taualum23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!   Both, actually.  My body has only lost 5 pounds or so, but my pack has lost close to 20.  So as far as I'm concerned, I have lost 25 pounds, and can ingest all the Guinness and cheese I want!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 17, 2005)

See, the thing is ... if you've lost 20lbs in the pack clearly you have the room to throw a few of those Guinness into it for the summit!


----------



## taualum23 (Mar 17, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> See, the thing is ... if you've lost 20lbs in the pack clearly you have the room to throw a few of those Guinness into it for the summit!


HaHa.  See, I also got the smaller pack to cut weight.  Not to mention, the beer is waiting in the car.  The summit calls for single malt in a lightweight flask.  
Actually going to do exactly that on Bear Mountain in CT this weekend.  Going to be in the 40's in theory, should make for a nice little solo day out.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 17, 2005)

taualum23 said:
			
		

> The summit calls for single malt in a lightweight flask.



A nice cigar goes well with the single malt.


----------



## dmc (Mar 17, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> taualum23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That and ... well... nevermind...
But it's light weight!!!


----------



## taualum23 (Mar 17, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> taualum23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, but I usually leave my cigar for the parking lot, depending on the outing.  I don't like to stink up summits or popular trails for other hikers.  Ideally, I owuld enjoy them both on the drive home, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that you're not supposed to drink scotch while driving.   I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## dmc (Mar 17, 2005)

Nothing like a good cigar after a long day of climbing and skiing...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2005)

taualum23 said:
			
		

> ...but I seem to remember reading somewhere that you're not supposed to drink scotch while driving.   I'll see if I can find the link.



I think its ok as long as you don't spill any of the scotch...


----------

